# classical death doom metal i still listen to



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It IS I- Evolve album a mixture of extreme doom , sludhe and death metal.
Disenbolwedement - 2 cd on relapse, guttural voice, etheric element grinding doom
Winter deathdoom legend
Grief -come to grief album
Monarch! -from france dead man tell no tale

and the two first Sepultura bestial devastion and morbid vision, Celtic Frost Into pandemonium and into megaterion. on a speed metal trash genra.. that it

What about it guys?

But i rarely put some metal, too mutch classical music to listen to.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't listen to much metal these days but some faves are Artillery's Terror Squad, Nail Bomb's Point Blank, Laibach's Jesus Christ Superstars, Venom's Welcome to Hell, Slayer's Diabolus in Musica, Pitchshifter's Infotainment, Pantera's Reinventing the Steel, Crucifix's Dehumanization, Raw Power's Screams from the Gutter/*** Hour. Most of the modern stuff is terrible.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought* Winter *classic doom-death that shredded slow grinding doom brutal and barbaric has it get, cult status.

:tiphat:


----------

